

Ask YC: Biggest startup hubs - deltapoint

Silicon Valley is #1. After that what would you say are the biggest start up hubs and why?
======
JimEngland
Research Triangle in North Carolina: <http://www.rtp.org/main/>

------
markbao
Seattle and NYC for sure - and judging from the Web Innovators Group having
hundreds of attendees, Boston as well.

------
noodle
seattle, austin, nyc, & boston. i'm fairly sure this has been discussed in
length in the past.

------
Mistone
easy: silicon valley then boston, seattle, austin, and nyc

why do you ask?

